# New 120 gallon tank



## Simplestmind (May 30, 2012)

We recently purchased a 120 gallon tank with an underground filter. This is primarily going to be my boyfriends tank as he would like bigger fish (I will stick with small peaceful fish myself for my 29 gallon).

Anyways, He is dead set on getting two tiger oscars, which is fine as long as they are not too aggressive towards each other. 

He also wants a pleco, I am trying to talk him into a small bristlenose pleco but he wants a common pleco. I'm going to try and change his mind, I don't think a common pleco is a good idea.

Are there any other tank mates that would be acceptable?


----------



## meBNme (Oct 7, 2011)

What reasons bring you to the opinion that a common pleco is a bad choice?

Also, you might want to consider the gold nugget pleco.


----------



## unlovedbanana (May 27, 2012)

You could also try the alligator pleco if you are worried about size/waste production they only get to arround 12ins. Also im no expert but i've read a pair of oscars need at least 100 gal so with a plec that may be it.....but dont take my word for it


----------



## Simplestmind (May 30, 2012)

meBNme said:


> What reasons bring you to the opinion that a common pleco is a bad choice?


I am concerned about the common pleco getting too big since he wants to have 2 oscars + tank mates.


----------



## meBNme (Oct 7, 2011)

OK, just curious.
But yeah, pleco's being dirty raskals, you'd be fine for a little while, but when they start getting larger it's a different story.

I believe the Gold nugget max size is 6 inches, they may reach 8, but I don't think so.


----------



## Simplestmind (May 30, 2012)

Thank you, I will look into the gold nugget pleco.


----------



## meBNme (Oct 7, 2011)

They are one of my favorite plecos, and They do only reach 6" typically.


----------



## Simplestmind (May 30, 2012)

Oh, very cool looking!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I think you are right it's a bit small for two oscars and a common pleco. Personally I like to be lightly stocked and give my fish plenty of room but if you BF goes ahead and does it anyway being realistic it is still much better than most oscars or plecos get. I would really stress that he can't have more fish than that though and he needs to do plenty of large water changes. If he must have a common pleco consider looking around for one to rescue, so many people have them in 10 or 20 gallon tanks and want rid of them because they have gotten too big. If you can convince him into a different pleco, even better.


----------



## gamelovers11223 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hmm, I have three oscars: 10" female tiger, 8" male red and 8" pink veiltail. Also I have a 9.5" pleco and four geo's, not counting a pair of small green severums and a pair of purple rose queen plus a clown loach. All in a 55 gal tank. Yes I know it's overstocked but I have a good filtration and aeration, plus weekly water changes up to 50% and bi-weekly filter maintenance. All fish are healthy and thriving, growing fast. I will eventually upgrade to a 110 gal and leave a formed pair of oscars, a pleco and maybe a pair of purple rose queens. Will leave geo's and a clown loach in a 55. 
So if you are willing to do more work and good filtration and aeration you can overstock a little.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

While you can get away with overstocking it is always better to understock. The two oscars would be fine in the 120 gallon, i'd recommend a canister filter over undergravel though (but as long as you are overfiltering because of the oscars and pleco it won't matter too much). A common pleco could work but they get up to 2' and eventually you would have to find a new home for him. You could try a trinidad pleco which don't get as big (around 1') and look kinda like a common pleco .


----------

